# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch PYS travel

## dulichcungban

*PYS Travel Co., Ltd
Địa chỉ: P502, Tòa nhà M3-M4, số 91 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Hà Nội
Tel: (84 - 4) 668.48.992
Email: Info@pystravel.com

Hoài bão*PYS TRAVEL luôn nỗ lực phấn đấu trở thành công ty du lịch lựa chọn hàng đầu của giới trẻ Việt Nam 

*Sứ mệnh:**Sứ mệnh của PYS TRAVEL  bao gồm: 

o  Cung cấp các tour du lịch với chi phí hợp lý giúp bạn đi du lịch với một ngân sách phù hợp. 
o  Khai phá các tuyến tour du lịch độc đáo; mới mẻ giúp cho người dân địa phương có thêm thu nhập; phát triển kinh tế & giúp cho các bạn trẻ có thêm những trải nghiệm cuộc sống 
o  Giúp đỡ xã hội; giúp đỡ các trường hợp khó khăn; cải thiện cuộc sống.
Giá trị cốt lõio PYS xây dựng một văn hóa tập đoàn với sứ mệnh cung cấp các chương trình đào tạo và dịch vụ dựa trên tiêu chí trung thực, liêm chính, tôn trọng, tin cậy với tính chuyên nghiệp và đạo đức nghề nghiệp cao. 

o PYS TRAVEL xây dựng một công ty du lịch dành cho giới trẻ hàng đầu Việt Nam với sứ mệnh cung cấp các tuyến tour du lịch và dịch vụ dựa trên tiêu chí mới mẻ, độc đáo, phục vụ với tính chuyên nghiệp cao. 

Cam kết về chất lượngo  Đội ngũ hướng dẫn viên chất lượng, nhiệt tình và chuyên nghiệp. 
o  Chương trình tour luôn đổi mới. 
o  Dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng tốt. 
o  Liên tục ghi nhận phản hồi và cải tiến chất lượng.*

----------

